
A Start-Up Struggles to Market Its iPhone App - aaronbrethorst
http://boss.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/05/16/a-start-up-struggles-to-market-its-iphone-app/
======
mooreds
We have faced some of the same issues. The app store just isn't as wide open
as the web, so smaller players (or those late to the game) don't have the same
opportunities.

